# PLEASE HELP ME



## plzineedhelp (Sep 21, 2011)

i jailbroke my ipod touch 4g. i downloaded this app called iFile. my memory on my ipod touch was full so i decided to get rid of some stuff. no matter what i got rid of my ipod touch still said it was full. so i went into iFile to deleted some stuff. i delete something called "*Mobile Substrate*" and a folder called "*reboot logos*" accidentally. when i cut off my ipod touch it got stuck on the rebooting screen in doesn't go pass that it just keeps rebooting over and over again like a loop. i tried putting it in DFU mode or recovery mode. but it wont go pass the rebooting screen. the "connect to iTunes" screen will not come up. i cant even restore it in iTunes because i think you need to have your ipod all the way on for iTunes to recognize it. i cant even cut off my ipod it just keeps rebooting. i finally got someone to shutdown my ipod for me. if i turn it back on i wont be able to get it to turn back off or even charge it up. if anyone can guide me on how to fix this problem or guide me to download the files back onto my ipod touch this would be helpful. meanwhile i told apple to call me later on the tech service but they probably wont help me since i jailbroke my ipod. looking on other thread i found that boot loog info is found in *System\Library\CoreServices\Springboard.app 
Then scroll down till you see the Recovery Logo and Boot Logo.*


my phone number is *(919)288-5499* 
email: *[email protected]* :4-dontkno:sigh: *PLEASE HELP ME*! i so worried i stopped eating, i love my ipod !!! this is my last hope!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forums,

Makes me think of my dear old friend back in the days, whom deleted the Windows\System32\ folder to free up space, anywho;

Removing files from iFile is a really, REALLY bad idea. All your uninstalling needs should be done through either Cydia or directly from the home screen. Almost all other files are Core iOS related.

The first mentioned remove, MobielSubstrate might've been fine, bootlogos and such isn't all that good though.

You should still be able to get the itunes symbol:

Turn phone off.
Attach the USB cabel to your PC/MAC.
Hold Home-button down on your phone while inserting the other end of the sync cabel.

Should put it in "connect to itunes"-mode.

If you're still unable to do that and DFU, you've bricked your phone and should go to an apple store to get it reloaded. It will cost you, though.


----------

